

Anyone else experiencing "502 Server Error" with Picasaweb right now? - sgt


======
cstuder
A nice site for this kind of questions:
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://picasaweb.google.c...](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://picasaweb.google.com/home)

------
dpurp
Working for me.

